
AWS Free Trial Scam (Lets Help This Fellow) - rtimbang
To AWS:<p>I tried AWS “Free Trial” to explore your services but without any idea that I’ll be charged $1,623 which is supposed to be a money for my family in the Philippines. I received an email this March 1,2019  saying that I exceeded the limit last January 2019 and to my surprise you guys deducted $ 1,623 from my bank account without my approval. How you get money from people is totally unprofessional, I felt like I became a victim of a SCAM&#x2F;FRAUDULENT activity. It’s not a “Pay-As-You-Go subscription” like what posted on your website. Can’t believe that a huge company like you will do this to a common users like me.<p>I have tried MICROSOFT AZURE which is totally real free trial as you need to manually accept Pay-As-You-Go subscription otherwise your service will be stopped &amp; you wont be get charged. They’re honest and transparent to their clients. Hope you’ll do the same to your customers. Please keep them safe from unforeseen charges.<p>It’s been 3 days that I’m not getting a response regarding my refund. I hope you won’t let my family wait that long for the money they badly needed back home.<p>Case ID  5848653751
======
luckylion
This isn't the AWS support forum, I'm afraid you've taken a wrong turn
somewhere.

